# Bath Pics



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Funny bath picture of Emmie. She's mid blow dry at a self service dog wash, after a fun afternoon playing with her Hav friends at a park in South Seattle. She looks so pathetic! LOL


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Another pic of my 8 lb wet furbaby.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!!! Now why can't they put THESE pictures up as ones we see when coming to the forum rather than a page full of non-Havanese?!?!

She does look a lot like Pixel, right down to the tiny white chin and chest hair!


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Awww look at Emmie! She's so adorable!:smile2:

Nic Darla & Heidi


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww….What a cutie pie! Looks like Emmie is thinking, "Mom let me out of here!" :biggrin1:


----------

